# pricing



## llineb (Feb 2, 2010)

i sell soap, lotion bars, candles and body butter.  they are all different prices.  i was thinking about making them all the same price for an upcoming craft show.  my thought is it will be easier for one and it might increase my sells if people buy more.  the least amount of profit i will make on an item is $3.85 (profit) and the highest is $4.75 (profit) if i made everything 6$.  if they were reg price the least i would make for profit is $4.70 and highest is $7.00.

all my items meet the cost x 4 rule at 6$ except the body butter.

well, what do you think? it just seems to me that people are spending less although this is always my biggest show of the year.

hmmmmmmm..
thanks! lara


----------



## donniej (Feb 2, 2010)

I like to keep prices simple... X$ for candles, X$ for soaps but I don't think I'd make EVERYTHING the same price. 
I don't know, it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## llineb (Feb 3, 2010)

i know...your right.  i started looking at it more and found lowering things by 3$ would really add up to a big loss.  

thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2010)

You could always offer a bulk deal. X amount of items for $20.00, etc. That way they can spend less per item if they buy in bulk.


----------



## llineb (Feb 3, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> You could always offer a bulk deal. X amount of items for $20.00, etc. That way they can spend less per item if they buy in bulk.



thats a great idea!!!!  i am always a sucker for the buy 3 for 21$ at B&B.  i go in to buy 1 lotion and leave with 3. :0)

thanks Tabitha!


----------

